# arroz caldoso



## Marian_trad

Hola, 

Alguien sabría decirme como se dice "arroz caldoso"??

gracias a todos
un saludo


----------



## lpfr

He encontrado dos traducciones:
  "Riz dans son jus de bouillon" y "marmite de riz".


----------



## Eva Maria

Marian_trad said:


> Hola,
> 
> Alguien sabría decirme como se dice "arroz caldoso"??
> 
> gracias a todos
> un saludo


 

Marian,

Puede ser "Riz au bouillon"

EM


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Arroz en caldo = riz dans son jus 
pero me parece que  se utiliza también la palabra italiana de "risotto"
¿Alguien puede confirmar?


----------



## chics

Hola.

Me parece que en francés se usa_ (type) rissotto_ para describir el arroz corto, redondo, que usamos también nosotros.

En castellano asumimos que el tipo de arroz _normal_ es el redondo y lo que tenemos que explicar es el arroz largo que no se pega: basmati, arroz largo o lo que sea...

Pero "caldoso" se refiere a la preparación, lo usamos como contrario de "seco". Por ejemplo, puedo decir que_ el arroz hervido me gusta que sea un poco caldoso_. El rissotto y la pealla se preparan con arroz corto y queda un poco pegado, más seco o más caldoso, pero nunca suelto. El arroz caldoso no se escurre pero se distingue del "seco" en que además tiene un poco de caldo o jugo, que espesa por la fécula del propio arroz, un poco como el arroz con leche.


----------



## gustave

Tuvimos una publicidad en Francia hace ya mucho tiempo que iba así : " le riz xxx, le riz qui ne colle jamais !"
El arroz cocinado que pega es muy propio de tradiciones culinarias ajenas, la china (arroz blanco), la española (paella) o la italiana (risotto). Así que no habrá traducción directa de lo que describe Chics, pero *risotto* sí me parece lo más comprensible y abierto (hay risotto de todo).


----------



## chics

¡Sólo que ni a los chinos ni a los españoles les va a hacer mucha ilusión!  Yo no me enfadaré si luego llamas a la pizza _coca de recapte au fromage_, hihi.

Buf... por eso daba las explicaciones... ¿que os parece a los franceses las opciones con _bouillon_? "Riz dans son jus de bouillon" o "riz au bouillon"... ¿suenan bien y apetitosas?


----------



## gustave

si, chics, apetitosísimo.
Aún mejor, riz au bouillon-cube !


----------



## lpfr

Protesto contra llamar rissoto, otro tipo de preparación  que el rissoto. Podéis ver la descripción en Wikipedia en inglés: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rissoto.
  También sé que si quiero preparar rissoto tengo que comprar en el supermercado el arroz especial para preparar rissoto. Y si alguien ha comido rissoto, sabe que NO es arroz con caldo.

 P.S.: Las dos traducciones que di arriba no las inventé. Las encontré en Google.


----------



## gustave

Para sentenciar el tema, lpfr, tienes que organizar una risottada, y chics traerá el arroz caldoso.


----------



## chics

No, no es rissoto, claro que no, y no, el rissoto no es caldoso. 
Explicaba que el arroz "especial para rissoto" -seún la etiqueta- es el arroz común y corriente de chinos, españoles, ¡talianos y tal vez otros... Yo compro arroz "especial para rissoto" para cocinar, cuando estoy en Francia, pero luego no suelo preparar rissoto con él.

La_ caldosidad_ de un arroz caldoso puede ir del aspecto de una sopa muy espesa a una paella normal a la que le faltan tres minutos para acabar de absorver el agua. Tampoco es arroz con caldo, a eso le llamamos sopa de arroz. 

Puesto que va a ser un nuevo plato de todos modos, según en que uso, tal vez se puede cambiar a un _à la manière Espagnole? de Valence? ...? à la cassole/pôele avec son jus_,... a mi las que tienen _bouillon_ me parecen bien, pero no sé si a un nativo le suenan como "con su agua para hervirlo", que a mí me suena poco apetecible, aunque sea cierto, y bueno. Por eso preguntaba.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Quitemos el risotto que se ha desvirtuado y sirve para todo como la tortilla...
Pero podría ser "riz dans son jus".

El "bouillon" podría confundir a la gente.


----------



## josepbadalona

"Riz dans son jus" me hace pensar en granos que flotan ...no lo pediría...

He encontrado "riz moelleux" en varias recetas (ver google). El nombre es más apetitoso y lo bastante ambiguo como para adaptarse a una cantidad reducida de líquido


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola.
Tienes razón, yo también comería "un riz moelleux" peo no sabría de qué se trata.


----------



## gustave

quand j'étais petit, on me servait du *riz au gras*, mais honnêtement, je crois que ça n'a rien à voir.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Il s'agit de la :
- soupe de riz

Comparez les résultats Images Google (et si vous avez la patience, les recettes).
arroz caldoso
soupe de riz

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## galizano

Et pourquoi pas bouillon de riz ou riz au bouillon.




de http://fr.search.yahoo.com/search;_...de+riz&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-703


----------



## Cintia&Martine

galizano said:


> Et pourquoi pas bouillon de riz ou riz au bouillon.


Je suppose que cela dépendra des régions mais pour moi :
- bouillon de riz c'est le bouillon que l'on donne aux enfants pour enrayer une petite diarrhée, ce qui correspond d'ailleurs au _caldo de arroz_ en espagnol.
- riz au bouillon. En général on indique de quoi est composé le bouillon (bœuf, poulet, poisson...) et cela n'implique absolument pas que le riz ne doit pas avoir absorbé tout le liquide en fin de cuisson.

Attendons d'autres impressions.


----------



## matecri

Aunque con retraso, dejo mi comentario. Le "riz moelleux" d'Iglesia correspond à l'espagnol "arroz meloso". C'est proche du rissotto, c'est-à-dire avec une espèce de sorte de bouillon (bien que ce ne soit pas le mot) épais/crémeux. Voilà.
Pour "arroz caldoso" je préfère la "soupe de riz" de Cintia&Martine.
A+


----------



## Nanon

gustave said:


> quand j'étais petit, on me servait du *riz au gras*, mais honnêtement, je crois que ça n'a rien à voir.


Ça n'a effectivement rien a voir : pour le riz au gras, on démarre la cuisson en faisant revenir le riz dans un corps gras (huile, beurre, graisse d'oie...) et on mouille ensuite avec du bouillon, mais, dans ce que j'ai pu goûter de semblable, tout le liquide est absorbé.
Il y a une différence culturelle et culinaire dans cette absorption du liquide de cuisson. J'aurais moins de mal à traduire _asopado_ par _soupe de riz_ que _arroz caldoso_. Todo depende del grado de caldosidad . _Soupe de riz_ me donne l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup plus d'eau, même si la consistance finale est approchante. 
J'ai tendance à parler d'un riz très « mouillé », avec de gros guillemets. Mais je n'écrirais probablement pas _riz mouillé_ pour traduire un menu.


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Buenos días, y qué tal "riz juteux"?


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

_Riz juteux_ : oui, faute de mieux... on trouve effectivement cette solution pour traduire _arroz caldoso_, et _riz juteux_ aura l'air plutôt appétissant dans un menu traduit. Mais on trouve _riz juteux _également pour décrire un risotto ou un riz au lait, tout comme _riz moelleux_. On ne sait pas très bien quelle est la consistance, finalement.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
En este glosario sobre tipo de platos con arroces, lo traducen por "riz au bouillon" aunque no sea la mejor traducción, según parece:
Arroces [Correspondencias de nombres en Español/Francés/Inglés] (Comidas y Bebidas (español-francés-inglés))


----------



## Tina.Irun

A lo mejor esta traducción es más exacta: "riz dans son jus (de cuisson)".


----------



## k@t

S’il s’agit de qualifier le type de cuisson, c’est du _riz pilaf_ ; s’il s’agit de qualifier le résultat « aqueux », _riz juteux_ me parait étrange (sans doute parce que est juteux ce qui rend du jus, ici ce n’est pas le riz qui rend du jus), je dirais plutôt _riz en sauce _(mais a priori, le riz ne baigne pas dans la sauce)_._ Ou alors _bouillon / soupe de riz_, s’il y a plus de sauce que de riz, et _riz au bouillon_ dans le cas inverse - c'est un peu comme le _riz en sauce _: il y a un liquide qui accompagne le riz, mais il le nappe simplement, ou le mouille un peu, mais ne le trempe pas. 
Les images de_ arroz caldoso_ et de _soupe / bouillon de riz_ sont très proches.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

k@t said:


> S’il s’agit de qualifier le type de cuisson, c’est du _riz pilaf_ ; s’il s’agit de qualifier le résultat « aqueux », _riz juteux_ me parait étrange (sans doute parce que est juteux ce qui rend du jus, ici ce n’est pas le riz qui rend du jus), je dirais plutôt _riz en sauce _(mais a priori, le riz ne baigne pas dans la sauce)_._ Ou alors _bouillon / soupe de riz_, s’il y a plus de sauce que de riz, et _riz au bouillon_ dans le cas inverse - c'est un peu comme le _riz en sauce _: il y a un liquide qui accompagne le riz, mais il le nappe simplement, ou le mouille un peu, mais ne le trempe pas.
> Les images de_ arroz caldoso_ et de _soupe / bouillon de riz_ sont très proches.



Siento tener que decir que no estoy muy de acuerdo.

Para empezar no se utiliza el mismo tipo de arroz para el _riz pilaf _que el caldoso. Los pasos a seguir y el resultado final tampoco son los mismos. Y el arroz caldoso no es un plato de granos de arroz flotando en agua como la _soupe de riz_ ou le _bouillon de riz_.

Para mí una traducción bastante correcta para el arroz caldoso y desde el punto de vista de las técnicas culinarias podría ser *ragoût de riz. *


----------



## Nanon

Athos de Tracia said:


> Y el arroz caldoso no es un plato de granos de arroz flotando en agua como la _soupe de riz_ ou le _bouillon de riz_.


Y además es un plato de fondo, no se trata de una sopita de entrada...


----------



## k@t

La cuisson *pilaf*, c’est par opposition à la cuisson *créole*, où le riz cuit dans un gros volume de liquide jeté une fois le riz cuit. Dans la cuisson pilaf, le riz cuit par absorption du liquide qui souvent n’est pas excédentaire, mais s’il l’est n’est pas jeté, au contraire il constitue une sauce, un bouillon, dans lequel « baignent » le riz et les légumes et viandes (poissons, fruits de mer) qui souvent l’accompagnent.

Le problème, c’est qu’il n’y a pas d’équivalent de l’_arroz caldoso_ dans la tradition culinaire française, il faut donc arriver à trouver un mot qui évoque dans un esprit français ignorant tout de ce plat quelque chose qui s’en approche le plus.
Pourquoi pas _*ragoût de riz *_(qui donne très peu d'occurrences contrairement à _bouillon _et _soupe de riz_, mais bon ce peut-être l'occasion d'introduire une nouvelle locution), mais alors ça suggérera à mon avis plus quelque chose comme par exemple le *jambalaya* qui est nettement moins trempé que ce que donnent à voir les images de _*arroz caldoso*_, même si _*la proporción de agua permite que tras su cocinado, exista un caldo más o menos abundante*._
À mon sens, avec _ragout_, on est bien plus proche de l’_arroz seco_ ou du _meloso _que du _caldoso_.

Par ailleurs, je trouve que ce terme de _ragout _est aussi ambigu que _soupe / bouillon de riz_, sauf à compléter la dénomination par la garniture, si garniture il y a.
_Bouillon / soupe / ragoût de riz aux légumes et au poulet_, par exemple. Auquel cas, il ne fera aucun doute qu’il s’agit d’un plat complet (principal, de résistance).
Pour moi, _riz en sauce_ sonne plus « joli », mais ça ne m’évoque pas un riz trempant dans un liquide, et plutôt un riz créole accompagné d’une sauce, qu’un riz cuit dans la sauce (cela étant, bouillon et soupe n’activent pas non plus forcément une cuisson pilaf).
Un seul avis ne compte évidemment pas, cependant _riz en sauce + moteur de recherche + images_ donnent des images qui ne ressemblent vraiment pas à l’_arroz caldoso_.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Espero que nuestros queridos moderadores no me echen a los leones pero me tengo que explayar: 

Yo entiendo que resulta complicado hablar de arroz caldoso con imágenes, sin haberlo visto / cocinado en vivo y en directo. Yo llevo más de 40 años haciendo arroz caldoso al menos una vez a la semana "por exigencia del guión"  pero esto no significa que sepa encontrar la palabra adecuada en francés.

Por partes: el enlace de Wikipedia es un horror por no poner siquiera la proporción de líquido / arroz para el arroz caldoso.



> La cuisson *pilaf*, c’est par opposition à la cuisson *créole*, où le riz cuit dans un gros volume de liquide jeté une fois le riz cuit. Dans la cuisson pilaf, le riz cuit par absorption du liquide qui souvent n’est pas excédentaire, mais s’il l’est n’est pas jeté, au contraire il constitue une sauce, un bouillon, dans lequel « baignent » le riz et les légumes et viandes (poissons, fruits de mer) qui souvent l’accompagnent.



Insisto en mis comentarios anteriores. El arroz caldoso  se parece al arroz pilaf como un huevo a una castaña. En todo.



> À mon sens, avec _ragout_, on est bien plus proche de l’_arroz seco_ ou du _meloso _que du _caldoso_.



Proporciones de agua / líquido / caldo  (para no morir en el intento de hacer un buen arroz)

Arroz seco: 2 x 1 de arroz
Arroz meloso: 2,5 x 1 de arroz
Arroz caldoso: 4 x 1 de arroz

A lo que voy: yo dije " una traducción bastante correcta para el arroz caldoso *y desde el punto de vista de las técnicas culinarias* *podría *ser *ragoût de riz.
*
Los pasos a seguir para hacer un arroz caldoso como Dios manda son para mí muy similares a los de la técnica llamada _cuire en ragoût _(que, por cierto, no es exclusivo de carnes)



k@t said:


> Par ailleurs, je trouve que ce terme de _ragout _est aussi ambigu que _soupe / bouillon de riz_, sauf à compléter la dénomination par la garniture, si garniture il y a.
> _Bouillon / soupe / ragoût de riz aux légumes et au poulet_, par exemple. Auquel cas, il ne fera aucun doute qu’il s’agit d’un plat complet (principal, de résistance).



Por supuesto. El arroz caldoso siempre es *de algo* o *con algo*. Así que no creo que _ragoût _sea un término muy ambiguo. Nadie hace un arroz caldoso "blanco".


----------



## k@t

Athos de Tracia said:


> El arroz caldoso siempre es *de algo* o *con algo*. [...] Nadie hace un arroz caldoso "blanco"


 !
Je sais bien (même si ça n’empêche pas non plus de préciser quelle est la garniture, puisqu’elle varie), mais ce n’est pas ça la question. La question n’est évidemment pas d’expliquer à un Espagnol (ou quiconque connait sur le bout des doigts ce qu’est un arroz caldoso) de quoi il s’agit, c’est de permettre à un Français (un francophone) qui ne sait rien de l’_arroz caldoso_ de pouvoir imaginer (au moins un minimum) en quoi consiste ce plat.
On peut aussi garder le nom espagnol et expliquer entre parenthèses, par une note ou que sais-je, de quoi il est question. On n’a pas (plus) besoin d’expliquer à un Français (à un grand nombre d'entre eux) ce qu’est une paella, un risotto, un tajine, un sushi, etc., ni d’en chercher une traduction qui risquerait fort d’aboutir à des (grosses) approximations.
Si tu tiens à _ragoût de riz_, c’est très bien et peut-être as-tu raison, peut-être cela évoquera-t-il la bonne image pour la majorité des personnes, mais pour ce qui me concerne, ça ne m’évoque pas grand-chose qui se rapproche de l’arroz caldoso.
Quant à ce qui est un « vrai » X, j’ai vu des gens s’étriper sur des histoires de « vrai » tajine, de « vraie » crème brûlée, de « vrai » gratin dauphinois ou autres « vrais » X-à manger. Bon.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

k@t said:


> !
> Si tu tiens à _ragoût de riz_,



Pas du tout. Je tenais simplement à exprimer (et argumenter) mon désaccord quant à certaines traductions proposées dans ce fil depuis 2007  



k@t said:


> La question  c’est de permettre à un Français (un francophone) qui ne sait rien de l’_arroz caldoso_ de pouvoir imaginer (au moins un minimum) en quoi consiste ce plat.



Ou d'aider toute personne, francophone ou hispanophone, à traduire le nom de ce plat . Et à mon humble avis, les traductions proposées dans le dico WR pour _arroz caldoso_ ne sont pas des meilleures.


----------

